# Gekachelte Fotos zusammenfassen



## meilon (13. Oktober 2006)

Halli Hallo!

Da ich einfach nicht drauf komme, wonach ich suchen könnte, stelle ich meine Frage. Und hoffentlich ist das das richtige Forum und die Frage ist verständlich 

Also: Ich habe einen Ordner, dort gibt es mehrere Bilder, die zu einem gehören. Sie sind wie ein Puzzle in gleich große Teile geschnitten worden. Die Dateinamen sin bild_XxY.jpg, wobei X und Y für die jeweilige Position von links oben gezählt stehen.

Meine Frage: Gibt es schon ein fertiges Programm, mit dem ich alle Billder wieder zu einem vereinen kann oder muss ich ein Grafikprogramm bemühen, ein Bild der Größe erstellen und alle Bilder einzeln korrekt anordnen? Da ich davon mehrere habe, würde ich dann halt ein Programm schreiben müssen, aber wieso die mühe machen, wenn es schon was fertiges und funktionierendes gibt? Und wenn ich erstmal angefangen habe zu Programmieren, dann sitze ich da solange dran, bis alle möglichen Features eingebaut worden sind, und ich hab ja auch noch anderes zu tun 

mfg
-meilon


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Oktober 2006)

Tja, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es da mal was gegeben haben soll, das das und vieles mehr erledigt hat. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich da auch nicht und zudem war es vor dem Erscheinen des Sven Uwe.
DA wirst du wohl Handarbeit erledigen müssen und ein Skript erstellen. Des wegen der gute Rat: Beschränke dich auf das nötigste!


----------



## meilon (13. Oktober 2006)

So, hab mir jetzt selber was programmiert. Mit Visual C# 2005 war das gar nicht mal so schwer. Wenn da jetzt interesse dran besteht, stelle ich das gerne zur Verfügung.

Und danke für den Hinweis mit unserem allmächtigen Sven Uwe 

-meilon


----------

